# How Canadians rank the professions



## gwp (27 Dec 2010)

OTTAWA -- Don't take it personally if you're not feeling particularly revered by your patient, passenger or pupil.

The reputation of some well-known professions has been declining for years and the instant respect other jobs commanded no longer exists, suggest the results of a poll released Sunday.

The survey asked Canadians to rank the levels of trust held toward certain professions, including lawyers, church leaders, accountants and plumbers.

Comparing results from this year to those from 2003, pharmacists, doctors, airline pilots and teachers experienced the largest drops in trust.

But despite the decline, those professions still top the list -- ranked second through fifth -- of most trusted professions, with 66 per cent, 63 per cent and 62 per cent and 58 per cent of Canadians polled expressing trust in them.

*Canadian soldiers hold the top spot in the poll with 68 per cent of Canadians indicating trust in them.*
That's a surge of 11 per cent since 2003

more ....
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/canada/an-issue-of-trust-112494014.html


----------



## gun runner (27 Dec 2010)

It is interesting that judges were at 51%, but lawyers only held out 31%. The legal system as a whole is not trusted much in the broad scope. But I was wrong before...on a lot of topics. :2c:


----------



## mariomike (27 Dec 2010)

gun runner said:
			
		

> It is interesting that judges were at 51%, but lawyers only held out 31%. The legal system as a whole is not trusted much in the broad scope. But I was wrong before...on a lot of topics. :2c:



Emergency Services topped this "Canada's Most Trusted" poll. They are not ranked in the above story. Lawyers ranked below domestic cleaners. Politicians just ahead of car salespeople and telemarketers.:
http://www.readersdigest.ca/specialfeatures/trustsurvey/cms/xcms/top-jobs--the-professions-we-trust-most_3733_a.html


----------



## Oatmeal (29 Dec 2010)

I'm curious as to why police would be more trusted than soldiers. It seems to me that the police are the target of bad-press more often than they deserve (at least in Greater Vancouver). Good to see its not sticking to them.

Score one for the good guys!

-Oats


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2010)

Oatmeal said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to why police would be more trusted than soldiers. It seems to me that the police are the target of bad-press more often than they deserve (at least in Greater Vancouver). Good to see its not sticking to them.


Could be because most Canadians have more day-to-day contact with police than individual CF members.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2010)

> Soldiers were trained to be tough that even at the point of death they won't sell secrets



I wonder where Wikileaks recently got their stuff then............


----------



## Container (30 Dec 2010)

Oatmeal said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to why police would be more trusted than soldiers. It seems to me that the police are the target of bad-press more often than they deserve (at least in Greater Vancouver). Good to see its not sticking to them.
> 
> Score one for the good guys!
> 
> -Oats



Id suggest that at 8 and 11 cops and soldiers are occupying the same trust "strata".


----------



## KingofKeys (30 Dec 2010)

> I'm curious as to why police would be more trusted than soldiers. It seems to me that the police are the target of bad-press more often than they deserve (at least in Greater Vancouver). Good to see its not sticking to them.
> 
> Score one for the good guys!
> 
> -Oats



Canadian soldiers: 68% (11 % increase since 2003)
Police officers: 55% (18 % decrease since 2003)

Where do you see an increased trust in police officers compared to soilders?
Or did you mean to ask why police officers were more trusted than soliders back in 2003?


----------



## Container (30 Dec 2010)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Canadian soldiers: 68% (11 % increase since 2003)
> Police officers: 55% (18 % decrease since 2003)
> 
> Where do you see an increased trust in police officers compared to soilders?
> Or did you mean to ask why police officers were more trusted than soliders back in 2003?



He's refering to MarioMikes link from Readers Digest methinks.


----------



## kstart (30 Dec 2010)

I respect CF Honour, Character and Integrity and as I've seen that reflected among CF I've come into contact with.  IME, it does stand out.

I am a bit of a 'way out there' leftish (and tree hugger too), but generally I feel my core values are not in dramatic contradiction to Canadian values, nor CF as an entity nor as individual persons.  I'm not here to pick fights.  Less talking, more listening and understanding is a better role for me here.  I do recognize that I need to also ground my perspectives and to listen more (sometimes we are talking at different levels of engagement, and lefties might be looking at broader perspectives outside the range of CF/ISAF, re: political economies, global).

I also recognize the divide between ideals vs. how things are (practical reality), but I still pray for world peace (though doubt we'll get there soon).  I think there is room for some gentle shifts (e.g. some green evolution, sustainable economies), without disrupting overall stability re: Canada.

I've also been fighting a long personal battle with PTSD which leads to compassion for CF members and their families.  For that reason, I tend to feel more connected re: CF POV vs. academic-lefties.  I've signed on to disability and pension rights in support of CF members and their families and I will remain loyal to that cause.  I feel there are important principles at stake.

Just sharing a view, no disrespected intended.  It's the professionalism I think that impresses me the most and I know about ethics.  Even from a PTSD perspective, what's "PTSD-first-aid"-- I appreciate the vigour and intelligence, diligence and strengths of CF-PTSD recoverers.  Part of me prefers as well to think systematically re: management of crises  

I wish for a good New Year for those home as well as serving abroad.
Regards,
K


----------



## Loachman (30 Dec 2010)

kstart said:
			
		

> Just sharing a view, no disrespected intended.



I see nothing in your post that could even remotely be perceived to be disrespectful, and nothing that I would take exception to or disagree with.

We welcome other points of view here, so long as they are intelligently and politely discussed or debated.


----------



## a_majoor (31 Dec 2010)

I think this poster sums the reason up pretty effectively, even if most civvies may never have put it in quite these terms:


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I think this poster ......


I passed along 300 MilPoints because:

a) it's awesome and that's all I could give.

b) "honour" is misspelled, but not worth taking away MilPoints. (Yes, even when I'm supportive, I'm [insert term here]    )


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (31 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "honour" is misspelled


Its spelled honor in 'American,' and I guess that that was made by an American.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Its spelled honor in 'American,' and I guess that that was made by an American.


a) I know _Thucydides_ in the 'real world' and would assume he knows that I'm aware of that;  
b) no shit.


----------



## kstart (31 Dec 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I think this poster sums the reason up pretty effectively, even if most civvies may never have put it in quite these terms:



Words don't mean that much, if they're just repeats and cliche.  I don't think many people would fully grasp what being in a life threatening situation and while also having a clear duty (felt fully inwardly, responce/action to circumstance, +) to protect self and others from life threatening harm.  I experience a sense of isolation and invalidation as well from my own experiences which also might be beyond the normal imagination of others.  I assure you that they're not just words to me and I've been tested by experiences and I know what I am made of.  It's still a matter though of recovering.  There's always going to be that divide, separated by experiences.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> I see nothing in your post that could even remotely be perceived to be disrespectful, and nothing that I would take exception to or disagree with.
> 
> We welcome other points of view here, so long as they are intelligently and politely discussed or debated.



Thank you, Loachmen.  I will try my best to honour this space.  I notice that the moderation is good and I appreciate this because there is less distraction from discussion.  It's refreshing to see practiced.  Maybe I idealize slightly, as an outsider/'civie', but it still seems to me that CF has managed to preserve traditional Canadian culture in it's institution.  I get tired of seeing excessive trash-talk becoming overly normative.  There's a time and place for it.  I prefer places that don't indulge it, it makes for a better learning environment.

I felt a bit panicky about my disclosure (was going to delete it actually  ), but I'll leave it up there.  I trust the spirit of respectful discussion.  I just have to pace myself.
Thank you,
K


----------



## Loachman (31 Dec 2010)

kstart said:
			
		

> it still seems to me that CF has managed to preserve traditional Canadian culture in it's institution.



Sometimes we're a bit slow.

That can be a good thing.

Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Avor (31 Dec 2010)

> To much I see, artians, craftmen mocking soldiers, for being unable to find buety in world. Writers and scolers insulting soldiers for not taking the time to read the lititure poetry of our time. Protesters and polititions harasing soldiers for answering the nobal call with out hessitation.
> 
> Perhaps what they say is true, that soldiers cannot properly love art, understand the great works of lititure, and they may even lose a great deal deal of personal freedom and identity, but that's what makes a soldeir a soldier. He knows that he sacrifices such things, in order that they are ultimently preserved and allowed.



As the word is becomed more dangererous, only then people realis.


----------



## kstart (1 Jan 2011)

Avor said:
			
		

> As the word is becomed more dangererous, only then people realis.



Well said.  Your post rings with Dignity.  Thank you.

Our democracy is a sacred gift.  It's good to pause and reflect on that solemnly and with deep gratitude to the many who have sacrificed for this.

From my perspective, I feel that CF does have a healthy image, and regardless of the occaisional controversies, there's accountability and professionalism there which I really do respect.  I'm also very humble re: 'the heat' and I feel you guys (and gals) have been doing a really impressive job.  Very high standards in CF.

I don't think we'll have a case of what happened to Vietnam Veterans upon their return.  I've had this PTSD for a long time and I've met people online, e.g. the States.  One guy was a sole survivor of a heli-crash, lost his entire platoon/family and spent a good 6 months in the hospital.  He actually was spat on by protesters.  That's more than sick.

I think exposure to others has helped me climb down off of ideological soap-box a bit.

I've also met homeless Veterans (volunteered serving homeless populations at the street level, crisis intervention, support, etc.).  I learnt to listen and respect and including the feelings of anger and give that space of respect as well, while it rides through.  One guy was VN Mohawk Vet, and their benefits here were denied here for years.

I believe strongly in 'social contract' (not sure if that's the "liberalism" people get angry about Stateside, because to me, it's an important principle keeping democracy healthly and respect back to the people for their collective sacrifices and for future generations.  It's completely disgusting to me, to violate the contract through which soldiers serve our country (e.g. ripping off benefits).

Thank you so much for allowing me to be here and to listen.  I also recently watched HBO series on John Adams and for me it is learning about tempering my knee-jerk reactions and to regain some perspective.

As for the Honour poster, for some reason it triggered some of my PTSD (my whacky emotional life-- I was ignoring my physiology in the first place, because I had some panic to discolsing the PTSD factor), but looking back on it and about the words re: human shields (I guess that can happen to children in violent domestic situations).  That is sad, it's a sick place of human despair (seriously sick)--we know differently through the Grace and Sacrifice through which we enjoy the priviledge of democracy, and the relative peace and stability.  I feel sometimes the gift of democracy is taken too much for granted.   

Oh and despite my attitudes re: trash-talk, I don't expect super-sanitized-- keeping things honest and but in balance, but it does make it easier to listen, empathize and understand better minus excessive trash-talk.


Anyway, thank you for this space.  And Happy New Year, Everyone


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Jan 2012)

Article shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Pharmacists most trustworthy
Poll of attitudes to professions; Doctors, soldiers also highly rated, but not CEOs, politicians and car salespeople
                      By SHEILA DABU NONATO, Postmedia News January 4, 2012
http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Pharmacists+most+trustworthy/5942959/story.html#ixzz1iVL7YiJp

HOW CANADIANS RANK THE PROFESSIONS

Profession Trust

Pharmacists 78 %

Doctors 75%

Canadian soldiers 74%

Airline pilots 73 %

Teachers 65 %

Police officers 57 %

Daycare workers 56 %

Judges 52 %

Accountants 48 %

Chiropractors 43 %

Plumbers 40 %

Financial advisers 34 %

Charity leaders 34 %

Church leaders 33 %

TV/Radio personalities 31 %

Journalists 31 %

Environmental activists 30%

Pollsters 27 %

Lawyers 25 %

Auto mechanics 23 %

New home builders 21 %

Chief Executive Officers 19 %

Local municipal politicians 17 %

Union leaders 16 %

National politicians 10 %

Car salespeople 6 %

Source: Ipsos Reid

 :yellow:


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jan 2012)

Interesting take on some at the bottom:



> TV/Radio personalities 31 %
> 
> Journalists 31 %
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jan 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Interesting take on some at the bottom:
> 
> 
> > TV/Radio personalities 31 %
> ...


And yet we routinely quote the media and get worked-up over the CBC or some other "journalists" (some of whose lawyers say they cannot be named here   ).


Of course, that's assuming you believe this poll, given that they're deemed untrustworthy 1/3-to-1/4 of the time  ;D


> Pollsters 27 %


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And yet we routinely quote the media and get worked-up over the CBC or some other "journalists"


True, but I'd be interested in seeing how discriminating people are in believing information from sources they consider relatively trustworthy.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Of course, that's assuming you believe this poll, given that they're deemed untrustworthy 1/3-to-1/4 of the time  ;D


Oh no, the cognitive dissonance is making me feel like a wishbone!  ;D


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2012)

Now wouldn't it be nice if salaries were based on this sort of data?


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2012)

Reader's Digest Canada does a similar poll:
http://readersdigest.ca/cms/xcms/readersdigest.ca//cms/xcms/top-jobs--the-professions-we-trust-most_3733_a.html
"Top Jobs: The Professions We Trust Most": 

1. Firefighters
2. Ambulance drivers/ paramedics
3. Pharmacists
4. Airline pilots
5. Nurses
6. Doctors
7. Teachers
8. Police
9. Veterinarians
10. Dentists
11. Armed forces
12. Judges
13. Locksmiths
14. Public-transit drivers
15. Daycare workers
16. TV news anchors
17. Psychologists/counsellors
18. Electricians
19. Accountants
20. Plumbers
21. Chiropractors
22. TV and radio announcers
23. Religious ministers
24. Human resources personnel
25. Athletes
26. Musicians
27. Financial advisors
28. Domestic cleaners
29. Lawyers
30. Print journalists
31. Taxi drivers
32. Car mechanics
33. Home building contractors
34. Investment brokers
35. Actors/actresses
36. Real estate agents
37. CEOs
38. Psychics/astrologers
39. Politicians
40. Car salespeople
41. Telemarketers


----------



## GnyHwy (4 Jan 2012)

Church leaders 33%?

I wouldn't have thought our chruch leaders were extreme enough to be so low.


----------



## JesseWZ (4 Jan 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Church leaders 33%?
> 
> I wouldn't have thought our chruch leaders were extreme enough to be so low.



Like in any profession, it takes the actions of a few to spoil efforts of the many... regardless of the faith/denomination/background one is a member of.


----------



## 57Chevy (4 Jan 2012)

If you look at it like that, more people trust their kids with
anything above "Daycare", and less with anybody below it.
Which is probably true ;D


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Jan 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Now wouldn't it be nice if salaries were based on this sort of data?



Hehe...looks like you are doing just fine from your profile!


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Jan 2012)

Journalists? I think they meant media people. 31 percenters. How low can you go?



> Financial advisers 34 %


 I know one. That may be too high of a rating.


----------



## Hurricane (4 Jan 2012)

From the looks of the result, people tend to trust those that "Keep them safe". Where as distrust seems to increase with those who take money from them for repairs (mechanics, plumbers, electricians). I find from my experience working in the mechanic industry, people tend to not believe that THEIR car, pipes, wires couldn't possibly be broken. Then we have those who generally work on commission; Certain Lawyers, Car Salespersons, Telemarketers, and the like.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> From the looks of the result, people tend to trust those that "Keep them safe".



Firefighters and paramedics have held the top two positions on the Reader's Digest Canada poll for years. 
Postmedia - Global News did not include them in their poll, but I expect they would have placed well there also.


----------



## cupper (5 Jan 2012)

Oh sure.

If a lawyer screws up, in Canada they can't even get their client killed.

If a doctor screws up, he can only kill patients one at at time.

If an engineer screws up, he has the potential of killing 100's at a time.

But no pressure. >


----------

